# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Kopjimi tekstit nga dritaret e windowsit

## benseven11

Ne disa dritare windowsi kopjimi i materialit tekst eshte i pamundur me  klik copy/paste.Psh,nuk mund te kopjosh dot tekst nga dritarja e device manaxherit,nuk mund te kopjosh tekstin e  direktorive te skedareve,tekstin e mesazheve te gabimit qe jep windowsi etj.Nje program shume i thjeshte qe mund ta beje kete pune shume lehte. Textcatch1.53      537 kb
http://www.skesoft.com/download/textca11.zip Patch http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0B0KJB64 4kb  Gjithashtu programi mund te kape dhe kopjoje rrjeshta teksti qe i zgjedh vete nga nje dritare. Si te kapet ky text?Supozojme se do kapim tekst nga dritarja e device manaxherit.hapet device manazheri duke shkuar start/run/devmgmt.msc klik ok.Dritarja e device manaxherit do hapet.E len ate dritare hapur. Hapet programi dhe vendoset miu mbi shenjester si ne figuren 1.Klik dhe mbaj butonin e miut te shtypur mbi shenjestren.

----------


## benseven11

Duke mbajtur butonin e miut shtypur mbi shenjestren,e zhvendos miun per ne dritaren e manaxherit te pajisjeve(device manaxher).Pasi miu eshte futur me shenjusin ne dritaren e manaxherit te pajisjeve,e leshon butonin e miut.

----------


## benseven11

Menjehere pasi eshte leshuar butoni,shiko brenda fushes se programit text catch.
Gjithe teksti eshte futur brenda,gati per tu kopjuar/bere paste diku ose per tu ruajtur ne hard drajv (save).Figura e rezultatit te kapjes se tekstit nga manaxheri i pajisjeve.

----------


## isak100

pjesen e par, e programit :  http://www.skesoft.com/download/textca11.zip   e
instalova,   dhe u lajmru    dritarja  =        winZip-texstca11.zip

Si te vimi, deri te fotogtafija e bashkengitur = dritarja    Text Catch 1.53
dhe si te vepromi me pjesen e dyt :   http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0B0KJB64

a mundeni me na shpegu pak ne detaje, ne menyren e thjesht,   rugen   deri te dritarja =  Text Catch 1.53 ,    faleminderi

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> si te vepromi me pjesen e dyt :   http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0B0KJB64
> 
> ,    faleminderi


This file has expired due to inactivity.

----------

